# Homemade.......



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey, I made a homemade e-caller with a plastic toolbox, an Aiwa CD player, 12-volt battery, and insulation. I burned a CD with sounds from western-rivers.com. Right now I have a little speaker in it, but would like a high frequency speaker to throw the sound, and position away from my call. If anyone around here has an extra one, and wants to make a little money, I would be interested. Or if anyone has a better idea...sure. Thanks for lookin


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

The best sounding PA Speaker I have found is the Speco SPC-5. I picked mine up from Lashen Electronics on the net. They are under ten bucks, but Lashen has a minimum order so I had to order 3 to make the minimum order. Unfortunately I do not have any left to sell you one.

I have tried a couple speakers from Radio Shack, but none sounded nearly as good as the Speco.

Sorry I couldn't be more help.

Larry


----------

